# Why do Rats have yellow teeth?



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

(please dont tell me mine are abnormal)

Here's Peppa my little girl just showing her teeth a little.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe it is healthy for rats to have yellow teeth, I can't remember exactly why but you should be more concerned if your rats teeth aren't yellow.
Hope I am right with that!
Apparently white teeth in rats is a sign of chronic renal failure!
The more orange the better appears to be the general concensus.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Its a pigment in their teeth  Yellow = healthy rat


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh thats interesting.

I'll stop adding Sensodine Whitening to their food now ! lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> I believe it is healthy for rats to have yellow teeth, I can't remember exactly why but you should be more concerned if your rats teeth aren't yellow.
> Hope I am right with that!
> Apparently white teeth in rats is a sign of chronic renal failure!
> The more orange the better appears to be the general concensus.


I actually read that in a book about degus! It specifically said that if their teeth were white, then they were ill.

So I'm sure that's right! :2thumb:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

yep as far as i am aware from researching ratties,,,yellow teeth mean healthy rats


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

why do rats have yellow teeth???


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LMAO* Brilliant!!

Peppa is lovely!!

But, yup... Yellow teeth means a healthy rat  I can't remember exactly what is missing if their teeth turn white, though...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> why do rats have yellow teeth???


 :roll2: PMSL


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Just googled and found this : Rat Teeth

So basically the yellow is a pigment the rats produce which colours their teeth (unlike humans, for example where the yellowing comes from progressive staining of healthy teeth by substances such as tea, coffee, tobacco etc. )


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rat tooth enamel is yellowly orange whereas humans is white  hence their teeth are orangey


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

so they havent got real bad case of plaque then?!


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

hubert_cumberdale said:


> so they havent got real bad case of plaque then?!


nope.

P.S. I love your name - Salad Fingers rules my world


----------

